# ***WTB*** Shimano Curado 50



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

in excellent - new condition

Thanks


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a curado 50e I bought brand new this past March and only used it twice this year. Just did not do as much freshwater as originally planned. I would let it go for $135 shipped. If I recall correctly I have 10lb P-Line CXX in moss green on it. 









I am about to be on road traveling until Friday afternoon so any replies might be delayed.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll take it. 

Sandcrab


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

How is this type of situation handled in terms of who reel goes to? Read the forum rules but does a WTB post follow same policy of "first to say I'll take it"?


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

I too would be interested in purchasing the reel.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

PinfishPoobh its yours...


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

going to PinfishPoobah. Sent payment contact info via pm.


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks again Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Your "Other " package is in the mail!

Sandcrab


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Sold to Pinfishpoobah.


----------

